# Yahoo- Tips can help women stay strong, healthy (Memphis Commercial Appeal)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Women who fret about their children's doctor appointments and their husband's aches and pains often put their own health last. Not a good idea. Even if you have trouble taking time for yourself, remember the safety instructions you get when you board a plane: Put your oxygen mask on first in case of emergency. Then put the mask on children and others who need your help. One in three women ...View the full article


----------

